# Looking for HENRYS 108



## Inga (May 10, 2011)

Hey guys,
I am looking for the discontinued *Henry's #108* lap cement.
The usage is as a resist for Hydrofluoric Acid. I don't know if another lap cement might possibly work, but a testing guru figured out Henry's 108 does indeed work for the process I am trying to do. The product will need to be silk screened through a 180 mesh screen onto large, architectural flat panels.

If there is anybody in Colorado who has some, I hope to hear form you.
If anybody knows of another lap cement that is IDENTICAL to Henry's I would sure like to know about it. 

Thanks,
Inga


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Visit this link - http://www.alliedbuilding.com/products/productDetail.aspx?ProductID=18380220. You can have them ship to anywhere in Colorado, I think.
_________________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## Inga (May 10, 2011)

Allied shows it on their site, but they no longer carry it, since Henry discontinued it.
I was down there and they are having a hard time trying to find an equivalent product, which is what lead me posting here.

Do you suppose the product at this site might be the same as theold Henry's 08?
http://www.seaboardasphalt.com/LN-3_Data.htm

PRODUCT DATA:	LAP CEMENT
LN-3 CLIPPERSHIP LAP CEMENT
Asphalt -CAS 8052-42-4
Mineral Spirits - CAS 64741-41-9

Thanks,
Inga


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think so. However, why don't you give them a call and clarify?
______________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## bluesbrat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Henry's 108 Replacment*

You probably already know this, but Letterheads now sells Asphaltum Varnish. It's pricey, but is actually a higher quality product than the Henry's 108. I learned the hydroflouric acid etch from Rick "Daddy Finegold" Glawson, this is the product he used to use. I'm still looking for a Henry's replacement, we rub down walls with thinned 108 to give a tobacco stain to movie sets, if you have any ideas, I'm interested in hearing them!


----------



## Charles Bergeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Henry's #108 Lap Cement*

Have 2 cases Henry's #108 Lap Cement. Call Chuck at 425-260-5939


----------

